# how to get him to stop chewing on stuff?



## mikec2003 (May 28, 2011)

Clyde really likes to eat remotes, my mouse and lately, he's picking at the seam of the couch.

I got a spray bottle of bitter apple, but...I think he actually likes it, or at least his compulsion to attack my mouse and couch overrides the bad taste.

I don't get it, he has plenty of toys to chew on, but I think he likes to annoy me. I swear he's laughing at me behind my back 

so anyway, anyone know of another way to stop him from chewing on my stuff?


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Give em chew toys. Birds chew. Essp tiels. They love to break things down. 
Offer simular items to what he's already chewing on.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

hey my walls and wallpaper looks more interesting to them


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

Some birds hate bitter apple; others don't seem bothered by it at all. Sounds like Clyde is one of the unbothered ones.
The great thing (for birds) about chewing on forbidden stuff is that it always brings an excited human running over. That's great success to a bird. So yeah, he may well be "laughing" in his birdy way-- because he got your attention.
Myself, I take a pretty passive approach with these kinds of issues. Hide the forbidden objects, and throw a sheet or bedspread over the couch. Birds _are_ trainable and you can teach them to stop what they're doing on command. It takes a lot of work, and they may still run straight to do something naughty just to get you to holler "no" and come get them.
I had a very sweet but spoiled budgie years ago. He learned that "stop that" meant he was being naughty. Unfortunately it didn't affect his behavior. The only benefit was that if my back was turned and I heard a wee voice saying "stop that; stop that" I knew to go get him because it meant he was scolding himself as he headed for an electrical cord.


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

i still havent figured that one out. everything gets knawed on by honey. just comes with the territory of having a bird i think


----------



## mikec2003 (May 28, 2011)

I've been trying to redirect Clyde to a proper chew toy when he gets to chewing on things he shouldn't. I think it's starting to work. He's learning that if he chews on bad things i'm just going to interrupt him anyways, so he may as well chew on a chew toy where he gets left alone to play.

Now, I'm no pet whisperer but I thnk they play with remotes and the computer mouse because they see us "playing" with them, and want to join the fun. Just my two cents on it.


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

Excellent! Every bird is different, so whatever works with your bird is the right solution.

I agree with you on the psychology of it. If a flock member is enjoying a "toy"-- or food!-- they just have to come over and join in. I think the interest is especially strong if the other bird, or person, seems protective of the object. That makes it even more special and desirable.


----------

